# Betplay365



## mikki696 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello Community!

I do not really know where should I place this topic. The last week I got introduced to a gambling site, which is much more than a gambling site, its much more like a business opportunity. Because they offer you system, where you can several bonuses from bringing new players to their system. All you have to is to buy one of their affilate packages and send your unique referral code to the player you want to register. At first I really thought that this is a scam, and I was very sceptic. One of me trusted friends convinced me to try out and I bought the smallest affilate package. After one week it turned out that this thing really works. 

Please let me to indtroduce to you to their preseantaion, It says way more than I can at first: https://www.betplay365.net/docs/presentations/betplay365.pdf

If you have any specific question I am happy to answer you in here and in private also. 
If you would like to register, please use my referral code to this: https://www.betplay365.net/signup?ref=mikki696

Please let me know how this opportunity sounds for you, I'm really curious about your opinion!

Have a great day,
mikki696


----------

